# Beckhoff OPC



## Crossbones (13 Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einem selbst(nicht von mir sondern von meinem Vorgänger) entwickelten Labormessgerät. 

Auf der einem Seite befindet sich ein Beckhoff BC9000 mit ensprechender Hardware auf der anderen Seite befindet sich ein PC mit InVISU PMS.

Ich habe nun das Problem das der vorhandene PC durch ein neueres Modell ersetzt werden soll auf dem dann nicht mehr Win 2000 sondern Win XP laufen soll.

Auf dem neuen XP Rechner bekomme ich den TwinCat OPC 3 Server nicht ans laufen. Der TwinCat OPC 4 Server läuft.

Mit TwinCat OPC 4 kann ich aber leider nicht auf alle Variablen im BC9000 zurück greifen. Nur auf die im BC9000 direkt adressierten Variblen kann zugegriffen werden.

Habe ich nur eine Einstellung übersehen oder funktioniert das so nicht??

mfg

Micha


----------



## MarcoKul (29 Juni 2006)

Hi,

falls Du noch Probleme haben solltest, dann wende Dich doch an unseren Support unter:

Hotline: + 49 (0) 52 46 / 963 - 157Fax:+ 49 (0) 52 46 / 963 - 199support@beckhoff.com

Gruß,
Marco


----------

